# Sephora....again



## MAC_Whore (Nov 11, 2008)

......


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 11, 2008)

Great Haul!! I'm hauling tomorrow !! Yeahhh


----------



## elmo1026 (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG great haul. I LOVE OPI!!!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Nov 11, 2008)

nice haul! enjoy!


----------



## lushious_lips (Nov 12, 2008)

Good haul.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 12, 2008)

I swear to God I'm going to invade your bathroom and just...bathe myself in the awesome goodness of your collection.
It's going to happen.


----------



## aleksis210 (Nov 12, 2008)

Awesome haul...Sephora is my fav..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just recently got caffeine fix and I love it!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 13, 2008)

Hah, went back again yesterday! lol  What can I say, I was in the neighborhood.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I picked up:

+ NARS Sephora Holiday Palette.  So nice!  Here it is: Sephora: NARS Eyeshadow Palette: Eyeshadow Sets
+ NARS 'Orgasm' Multiple Stick (Man, if that doesn't sound like a euphemism, I don't know what does) 

Still no Metro Chic nail polish.  I did notice 'I'm with Brad' though.  It is gorgeous.  

I swear I will not go back today!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I swear to God I'm going to invade your bathroom and just...bathe myself in the awesome goodness of your collection.
It's going to happen._

 

I should start charging admission to my bathroom! lol


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow amazing haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I should start charging admission to my bathroom! lol_

 






 Are you going to offer all expense tours including the flight?


----------



## jaclynashley (Nov 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I swear to God I'm going to invade your bathroom and just...bathe myself in the awesome goodness of your collection.
It's going to happen._

 
I want to use her pigments as bath fizzies!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll pay for admission I hope there's a GWP!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 13, 2008)

Man.... you guys are demanding customers!


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Hah, went back again yesterday! lol What can I say, I was in the neighborhood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I picked up:

+ NARS Sephora Holiday Palette. So nice! Here it is: Sephora: NARS Eyeshadow Palette: Eyeshadow Sets
+ NARS 'Orgasm' Multiple Stick (Man, if that doesn't sound like a euphemism, I don't know what does) 

Still no Metro Chic nail polish. I did notice 'I'm with Brad' though. It is gorgeous. 

I swear I will not go back today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I got I'm With Brad and decided against Metro Chic a week or so ago. May still go get it though


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 19, 2008)

At Sephora today.  Picked up Metro Chic and I'm with Brad.


----------



## hawaii02 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'd love to see Metro Chic on your nails!


----------



## SuSana (Nov 19, 2008)

Yay you got rose fishnets!  Let me know how you like it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaii02* 

 
_I'd love to see Metro Chic on your nails! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Next time I get my nails done, I am using it.  I'll post pics. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_Yay you got rose fishnets!  Let me know how you like it._

 
Love it!  So shimmery and glossy.  DH loves it too.


----------



## joyca (Nov 23, 2008)

great haul, 
Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Nov 23, 2008)

great haul! Enjoy =)


----------



## malaliath (Nov 23, 2008)

Awesome haul!  I love the Kat Von D Metal Orchestra palette, it's on my Christmas wish list ... I went to Sephora yesterday to "visit" it ... (tell me I'm not the only one who does that!)


----------



## sinergy (Nov 23, 2008)

oooo great haul! enjoy! tell me tho...is that Metal Orchestra pallette truly wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





??? Ive been eyeing it...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Nov 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_oooo great haul! enjoy! tell me tho...is that Metal Orchestra pallette truly wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




??? Ive been eyeing it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I love it.  I like cool tones, so it is perfect.  The one silver shadow on the right is a cream shadow.


----------

